# Am I entitled to carer's allowance for my son?



## Deb___ (27 Feb 2014)

My son has recently been diagnosed with bipolar disorder. He's 17 and is seeing a counsellor, a psychiatrist and is also in regular contact with the GP. His depression is serious and debilitating. 

I am 44 and widowed with 3 kids - 19, 17 and 9. I am really struggling financially as I am trying to survive on the widow's contributory pension of 280 per week. I have numerous loans (they were all in my name so were not written off). I have a mortgage (our mortgage protection had lapsed) and I have the normal expenses of 3 dependents. For the last few months I've been looking for work and found nothing so far. Part of me knows that when work comes it will be such a relief to finally catch up on bills, buy clothes for the kids, and pay many other life expenses but also I'm worried sick because my son is very ill and I'm trying to figure out how to juggle his needs with a job right now.

I had my own business for 16 years but that folded in 2011 (hence the lapsed mortgage protection) and work has been very bitty since then. I never claimed social welfare (jobseekers) but as I say I am on the contributory pension since 2012 when my husband died.

Sorry this is long-winded. I just wondered if I might be eligible to half rate Carers Allowance if I can prove that (for now but hopefully not forever) my son is very ill and is in need of care.

To be honest, just his appointments alone (counselling, psychiatrist, GP, school meetings) take up to 10 hours a week including commuting and that's not counting endless nights of tears, suicide threats etc.

My life is pretty f**ked up right now. I want so desperately to be earning again but for now I can't juggle it all.

Does anyone know if I'd be entitled to Carers?


----------



## Deb___ (27 Feb 2014)

And please, no judgements. I don't drink. I don't smoke. No luxuries, no frivolities. Just a **** situation whereby my husband died suddenly, my business folded and now my son is ill.


----------



## WindUp (27 Feb 2014)

I really hope things turn around for you soon

YOu have probably seen this : I If your son fits the requirements for The person receiving care there is no harm in applying

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...welfare_payments/carers/carers_allowance.html


----------



## Deb___ (27 Feb 2014)

Thank you WindUp.


----------



## Deb___ (27 Feb 2014)

Thank you WindUp.


----------



## pudds (27 Feb 2014)

It is possible to get half rate carers allowance with widow's pension but you must be providing *full* time care. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...yments/carers/half_rate_carers_allowance.html

The waiting time for applications to be processed can takes ages, and several appeals may have to be made, but if granted payment will be back dated to when you first applied.


There are urgent needs payments available under the Supplementary Welfare Allowance Scheme.  http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...fare_schemes/supplementary_welfare_allow.html

You should discuss your financial situation with MABS https://www.mabs.ie/ if you haven't done so all ready, its a free service.


----------

